# substrate and light only?



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

are there any plants that can live on substrate and light only? please help i dont wanna get co2. it costs too much even for yeast you have to change it every 3-4 weeks and there is no wayto control much c02 you want to in ur tank if you use week. correct me if i am wrong


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

You can have plants without a CO2 installation.
There is always CO2 in your water (how much depends on the PH & KH of your water), 
you need to select plants that are adapted to your CO2 level.
I have vallisneria, anubias, water sprite and they do fine without any CO2 injection.


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

i never had co2 injection..until now..but before in my 55 gallon..i had horn warts, amazon swords, water lily's, vallisneria, anubias and they all did fine..just buy plant grow for like 10 bucks and it is just as good as co2 if not better..and will help your plants in a longer life


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

do you guyz get alot of algae?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

not much algae no


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

c02 shouldnt even be considered without more then 2wpg


----------



## bLuShiZzLe (Apr 13, 2005)

if you have plants are you destined to get algae?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

(fast growing) plants will help against algae because they will consume phosphates and nitrates which are some of the main causes of algae


----------

